# Shrimp Diavolo



## Zereh (Apr 24, 2005)

I watched Giada make this the other day, it couldn't be simpler or tastier:

1-lb shrimp, shelled and deveined
1 t salt
1 t red pepper flakes

Season the shrimp with the salt and pepper flakes. Heat a couple tablespoons of EVOO in a pan over med-high heat. Cook the shrimp about one minute per side, until they get nice and pink with little browned bits in spots. Remove them from the pan with a slotted spoon and set them aside for later.

Add 1 corsely chopped onion to the pan and cook until translucent (can add a dash more EVOO if needed). Add 1 c dry white wine, 1 14-oz can diced tomatoes, 3 cloves of minced garlic and 1 t oregano. Cook for about 10 minutes, until it begins to thicken. Add a couple tablespoons of fresh chopped basil and the shrimp back to the pan and cook just long enough to warm the shrimp back up.


Z

I think she added fresh parsely with the basil too, but I didn't have any. =P I don't think it was missing anything by not having it, but I'll add it next time and see.


----------



## Brooksy (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks mate.


----------



## Otter (Apr 24, 2005)

I saw that also - it looked really good and I think I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Apr 24, 2005)

That looks awesome! Thanks, Zereh! Can I substitute the wine with dry sherry? I only ask because I have about half a bottle I use exclusively for cooking.


----------



## Zereh (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm not sure, Damp. I've not done a lot of swapping about of wine / sherry / vermouth so I can't say how using one Vs the other changes the taste.

If sherry has a more intense, concentrated flavor, maybe 1 cup would be too much? 

Hopefully someone with some better advice will pop in and set us straight.


Z


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 24, 2005)

Damp - I wouldn't substitute with the sherry - you don't want that flavor in this dish at all IMHO.  The wine is a more subtle flavor that will mesh nicely with the tomatoes.  

(NOTE - the liquid I describe below probably amounts to about 4-5 cups by the time you are done adding everything)  

If you want to use up some sherry mix some low sodium soy sauce (just my preference) with some dry sherry, fresh matchstick ginger, fresh matchstick garlic, matchstick spring onions (green and white parts), about 1/2 to 3/4 box of rock candy (blue and white box or if you can only find the rock candy swizzle sticks use about 4 of them), star anise (enough to impart that wonderful flavor, probably 3-4), Chinese Five Spice Powder, Schezuan peppercorns, ground.  Place some of the ginger, garlic, spring onions in the cavity of a whole chicken.  Heat the rest of the mixture to melt the rock candy, taste.  It's really good with the right amount of rock candy and I usually end up adding more.  You'll be surprised, if you think it has an off taste when you first taste it, what more rock candy can do to perfect the flavor.  Once rock candy is melted place the rest of the ingredients in a wok so when you place the chicken in on it's side in the wok the liquid comes up about half way if not a little more.  Cook everything on a medium to medium-high heat, constantly pouring the liquid over the exposed wing part of the chicken for about 30 minutes (I know it's a long time, and you might have to switch off people doing this but it is highly worth it) and then turn it over and do the same thing.  

This produces a nice brown color all over the chicken.  Be sure and test a leg to make sure chicken is done.  When done remove from wok, place on a platter and split down back and flatten and cut into pieces or do what we do, start digging in and pulling off whatever you can grab and eat it!! lol

The cooking marinade/broth can be heated and thickened a tad with a slurry of cold water and cornstarch and used over lomein noodles, udon noodles, or your favorite noodle, or use over sticky rice or regular rice.  

(sorry about the wordy description)


----------



## Zereh (Apr 24, 2005)

How about using broth with some sherry in it? 3/4 c broth + 1/4 c sherry?


----------



## DampCharcoal (Apr 24, 2005)

That's an interesting idea, Zereh!  Elf, talk about stepping to the plate!  I'm still reading your post, that's a ton of good info!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 25, 2005)

LOL Damp - I like to um.....gosh....what's the phrase.....dang, can't think .........OH YEA, I remember....I like to *discuss cooking*   I really hope you try it DC - it's not as difficult as I wrote it - I just go into too much detail sometimes but details can't be all bad when you make something for the first time.  If you write the steps down without the "crap" I added to it you will see what I mean LOL and say DANG, she talks too much!!


----------



## mugsy27 (May 6, 2005)

anybody what type of noodle she served this over??  or does anyone have suggestions??


----------



## Zereh (May 6, 2005)

I didn't serve it over any noodle, nor did she. I think she served some Lemon Speghetti on the side though. But I bet it would be great over some angel hair pasta or rice.


----------



## HanArt (May 6, 2005)

mugsy27 said:
			
		

> anybody what type of noodle she served this over?? or does anyone have suggestions??


 
Shrimp Fra Diavolo is traditionally served with linguine or fettuccine.


----------

